# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  DIY Built In Wardrobe Plan Needed

## Pollyanna

Perhaps someone else will know better where to look on the net 'cos I can't find anything.   
What I need is a free online plan for the basic shell for a built in wardrobe. 
Any ideas?  Thanks

----------


## Pulse

My wardrobes were all out of 450mm wide melamine particle board. Height 180-190cm. That allows storage on top shelf and allows room to get stuff up there assuming a 2040 door height. Each end has 600mm wide shelves, about 400mm vertically apart. The space in the middle is enough for double height hanging space. 
The whole wardrobe needs to be about 550mm deep to fit suits etc. 
the benefits of this setup are heaps of hanging space and 600mm wide shelves allow two piles of clothes side by side. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## GraemeCook

Mine are made from 600mm melamine, ceiling height (3,350mm) with sliding mirror doors. 
I posted more details and photos about six months ago, but with the split of Renovate and Woodworking Forums, I am not sure where it finished up. 
Might be worth searching both sites. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------


## Pewit

This link may help if you want to make a frame from scratch http://www.hometips.com/articles/closets/built_in_closet.html 
But I'd also try Ikea  - they have a Pax wardrobe planner which you can download from here
http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_AU/rooms_ideas/pax_step_by_step_08/index.html 
If you just want sliding or hinged doors, then Stegbar do them in different sizes. They also provide custom doors and internals and a downloadable planner. http://www.stegbar.com.au/products/wardrobes/ 
Hope this helps 
Paul

----------

